# Lake Fenton Outing #4!



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well its that time of year again. Ice is starting to appear on Lake Fenton, so i figured i would start up the thread.

Well as all of you who have gone know, LAKE FENTON SUCKS!!:lol:

So what do you say we change the lake and just make this the "4th Annual SE Mich. Outing"??

I was thinking Lobdell Lake, Lake Ponemah or if enough want to keep it at Lake Fenton we can do that to.. Ill leave the decision up to you all, ill just set it up and everything. I just figured we would change up the lake since ONE bluegill took home the $120 pot last year! 

So what are you all thinkin'?

Shane


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i was starting to wonder where you were shane... Glad to see your still around


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep still around. Just been kind of lurking. Havent been posting a bunch like i used to.. Im disappointed i missed the jig swap!

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Leave it at Lake Fenton. I think it's the outing (meeting people, having something to eat out on the lake, maybe change the name to meet and eat on Lake Fenton:lol and not the fish catching that's counts.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in whatever lake it is. Doesn't matter to me. And by the way, that was the greatest bluegill I ever caught.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

outdoor junkie said:


> I'm in whatever lake it is. Doesn't matter to me. And by the way, that was the greatest bluegill I ever caught.


Lol rub it in. I hope you saved that money. Your buying lunch for everyone :lol:

Shane


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I think few of us from the new shop in Linden would be in for some fishing. lake ponemah is a better lake though.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well like Slowpoke said, to some its all about getting together. It is pretty fun. We get some unique things every year.. From CRAZY weather to convoys :lol:. Just ask a few of the "outing Veterans". I still have not decided where i want the outing. Its a little hard to stray away from Lake Fenton.

Shane


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i will make it this year, i have never fished ponmah (SP) that might be fun plus it is still close to your house?????


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh yea.. Its really close and easy to get to. Only concern is, is parking. My outing number grow with every year. I love it. But ill have to scout the lot to make sure everyone can fit. I hope we have more then 24 people this year. Thats the goal. There are always like 45-50 people on the list.. So lets hope.

I think we need to actually cook lunch out on the ice this year. Pick a time for everyone to come in. Its always in the plans but never happens. So we HAVE to do it this year. I like to meet and talk with all of you, which i have.. But we are sportsman.. We practically live for bull**** out on the ice :lol:

Shane


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Count the Up North Journal Team in the mix this year, we were going to do it last year, but something came up and we were out of town. I should be able to bring a couple of the guys on the team along with a few others. Looking forward to it!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Fur and Feathers said:


> Count the Up North Journal Team in the mix this year, we were going to do it last year, but something came up and we were out of town. I should be able to bring a couple of the guys on the team along with a few others. Looking forward to it!


That would be really cool.. Ill have to start making my list of people so i can get my mass message written up.

So what do you say boys, 1 tournament this year, $5 entry, Panfish only.. Crappie, Perch and Gills.. Must be over 6".. 100% Payout. Should it be most panfish over 6" or biggest panfish? Or split pot for both?

Shane


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Im in and im sure Killer Duck is also. Lake Fenton does suck but it was cool meetin everyone. also was sweet to see the Lake Fenton Taxi Service

Im goin to win with biggest fish this year, ill just hook that carp that swam threw my hole last year.

Shane once we get some ice we will deff. have to fish it up. Im ready to rock already picked up some new jigs, rod and a shanty.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Something to think about other DNR ramps. They don't plow them out. I have seen very heavy snow at the Lobdell DNR access which limited the parking and I couldn't get in. Lake Fenton seems to have the space all the time to park, maybe because it's hard to catch a fish, sometimes :lol:.
I vote to split the pot 1/2 for the most and 1/2 for the biggest pan fish. If 1 fish is the only one caught the he gets both pots. If no fish gets caught it goes to the MS site as a donation.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Not trying to hi-jack your thread, just seems the turnout would be higher if you had it somewhere were the fishing is more productive. Sorry I'm not very familar with that area. Just going by what I have seen the last 3 years on the out come


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> Not trying to hi-jack your thread, just seems the turnout would be higher if you had it somewhere were the fishing is more productive. Sorry I'm not very familar with that area. Just going by what I have seen the last 3 years on the out come


The turnout numbers keep going up each year. But i am thinking of moving the outing to a different lake near by. Not sure though.

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have been there every year and Shane you are right there is always something new. Lake Fenton does suck! I hope that my partners in crime, Fractureman and Averageguy (sounds like 2 sub-par super heros if you ask me!) chime in. I have said every year that you should change the location, but every year I come back with stories to tell, not about the fish, but the lack of and more importantly the fun times. So I guess I am on the fence on moving the location, but I will be there whereever "there" is. I say $5 and split the pot for most over 6" and biggest fish (doesn't have to be panfish?). the whole meeting for lunch thing sounds great, but it's not practical. If we all fished in the same area that would work, but last year we took a bunch out to that bay to fish and were quite a distance away from you. I don't want to pull up stakes just for lunch. Now if Shane would share his super secret honey hole we could all fish in the sam spot!

Lesson learned from last year, thanks to Fractureman:

Canned baked beans put in the coals of a charcol grill will explode! I guess Fractureman had to be sure so he "tested" that twice. Funny as hell. Bean shrapnel everywhere!


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm also for trying a different lake this year!!!! alright so ibethetrout got a good laugh at the beans exploding not once but twice. I had to add some excitement, no one was catching fish :yikes: Had a great time though!!!! Pick a different lake I'm game. Joe


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

My two favorite Vets.. Joe and Moe! :lol:.. It really isnt the same without you two. Its a different story every year. I got to see the aftermath of the bean explosion. Yep, beans everywhere within a 10 foot radius. Im thinking of switching the lake up. Lake Ponemah is just as close and easy to get to AND there is a place to get bait near by.

Shane


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on the weekend, but Id be up for it for sure. Ill even bring along my deep fryer to cook a nice bird on the ice, always a good touch. 

Keep me posted and ill get down there. I have some lakes down there that would be good, but Id hate to give away my good fishing spots!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Seems like every year something is going on that I cannot skip. But I'm going to say I'm going, hopefully nothing pops up!


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, just keep us all updated on what day and what lake we end up at.


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

The launch at Ponemah will hold about 40 cars, maybe more. In the summer i know our Division has had up to 38 boats fishing that lake. As far as the fishing goes on Ponemah... It's a great lake in the summer, but to get to the good winter spots, you'd better be prepared for a hike across the lake. I live on the lake and always go out and see how people are doin' over by the launch...I always seem to get the same response which is never a good one. Just my 2 cents


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I usually hold the outing later in the year so we usually always have tons of ice. Enough for 4-wheelers and snowmobiles. So long hikes wont be bad at all for some. Especially if we have our big train going again this year :lol:

Shane


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

Can out of staters be included???? Grew up in the area and attended Linden (83)....what are your dates you are going to be holding this even? My father lives on Lake Shannon so I'm familiar with the area


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'm a maybe. I would have to vote for a different lake though. Although Ive never been to this outing so I don't know if my vote counts.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> I'm a maybe. I would have to vote for a different lake though. Although Ive never been to this outing so I don't know if my vote counts.


If you are voting for a different lake then it counts....otherwise NOT! :lol:

Just kidding of course, maybe.....if you have fished it the last few years with us you would totally understand.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Outsiders are welcome. Everyone on this site and there friends are welcome. Im gonna do some pre-scouting on some of the lakes i would like to try to move the outing to. That way i can hopefully get some people on some fish. 

Shane


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> If you are voting for a different lake then it counts....otherwise NOT! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding of course, maybe.....if you have fished it the last few years with us you would totally understand.


Its been 3 or 4 years since Ive fished on Lake Fenton and theres good reason for that.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Orlando fireman said:


> Can out of staters be included???? Grew up in the area and attended Linden (83)....what are your dates you are going to be holding this even? My father lives on Lake Shannon so I'm familiar with the area


I used to fish Shannon and always caught fish. I lost my contact. 

deputy865; Check out 7 lakes area.


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

slowpoke said:


> I used to fish Shannon and always caught fish. I lost my contact.
> 
> deputy865; Check out 7 lakes area.


Who was your contact???? Did ya catch fish?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

7 Lakes.. Been there done that. Its almost just as bad as Lake Fenton. The launch should be able to hold everyone and ive always caught fish out there.. But none over 5" :lol:

Shane


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

what about holly rec?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

sirslurpee said:


> what about holly rec?



One in the same isnt it?

Shane


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

No it's not the same, Holly Rec is on Grange Hall, right past Dixie. Really, none of the lakes in Holly Rec are any good, sorta like 7 lakes. Maybe alot of fish, but none worth keeping, or very few at least.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

so the problem here is....
northern oakland county/genessee county = sucks for fishing.


the only plus seems to be seven lakes, which has a BIG lot at the beach to accomodate for parking.. the rest mentioned are limited to the boat launches only. which btw, i was going to suggest seven lakes.. i've caught some decent crappie out of there and know there are walleye and muskie stocked, (seen walleye caught), and there are a couple of master angler bluegill registered out of big seven..

there's not really any lakes around here that we can really 'slay' the fish at :\


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

sirslurpee said:


> there's not really any lakes around here that we can really 'slay' the fish at :\


Haha well there are some gems out there that are very well kept secrets!

Ill check out both lakes and whichever i think will be outing worthy, ill pick. Ill be sure to let everyone know WAY ahead of time. I usually do a pretty good job of staying on top of things.

Shane


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Im a maybe


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey now! If we're gonna fish a SUCKY lake it might as well be Fenton again! 
We gotta upgrade or what's the sense.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Orlando fireman said:


> Who was your contact???? Did ya catch fish?


My first contact was my best friend that pass away. It was back in the 80'ds That first time I fish it. We use to catch some really nice perch there. I remember one time it was like -20deg and my friends car and truck wouldn't start. I had a diesel car and I had it pluged in to a oil dipstick heater at home and that is what we took. I had to go back to the car every 2 hours and start it up to warm the engine to make sure it would start when we were ready to go home. It didn't want to start on it's on if it was below -10 and I don't think it got that warm.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

To bad we can't get on silver lake.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

mydogisscout said:


> I think few of us from the new shop in Linden would be in for some fishing. lake ponemah is a better lake though.


Where's this NEW shop in Linden???? is a bait shop?

Rick


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

slowpoke said:


> To bad we can't get on silver lake.


I hear ya on getting on Silver Lake ...I would love to open water fish that lake.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

sirslurpee said:


> so the problem here is....
> northern oakland county/genessee county = sucks for fishing.


I know of several productive lakes. The problem is that there is limited parking and about a 1/4 mile walk.


----------



## MovingOnNow85 (Feb 13, 2007)

I know I said I was in last year and unfortuanltly something came up! I will be there this year!

Seven Lakes is okay I have fished it numerous times but like the previous poster stated if your looking to not catch fish we might as well stay on Lake Fenton:lol:

I would be willing to fish Ponemah....something different and gives a slight chance at catchin


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm in, a different lake is something to consider.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope to attend this year,even after being labeled a sub-par super hero! Not catching fish didn't seem to bother anyone last year including myself. If it takes 1 bluegill to win,then try to be the guy that catches that 1 fish. I would pay 5$ to see that bean bomb go off twice any time,anywhere! We were so involved with socializing,barbecuing,rehydrating,and comparing lies,I mean stories,that any fish we got would have to catch themselves. Fenton is ok with me,or not,its not always about the fishing. I think split it,biggest fish and most fish,with a minium size on most fish[no bait].


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in for sure. But all these other lakes that have been mentioned, suck just as bad as Lake Fenton. You need to hit some of the smaller more secluded lakes in that area if you wanna catch fish. But lake fenton was pretty good to me last year. Hell, I only had to catch one fish to win, I think I only fished for about an hour. Whatever is decided, I'll be there.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well if i can find something small that i can fit everyone on.. I will. But as it is right now, i only have access to public lakes. Like i said, i have a lot of time to do some scouting. Its not til mid February until i hold the outing. Im sure ill find something. 

Shane


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Would love to head out and meet some folks. I will plan to be there, schedule (work and school) permitting.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I'll be there with the rest of the Up North Journal Team. And, I think my wife might even go!!!!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> Leave it at Lake Fenton. I think it's the outing (meeting people, having something to eat out on the lake, maybe change the name to meet and eat on Lake Fenton:lol and not the fish catching that's counts.


It HAS to be on Fenton shane. HAS TO BE!!!!!





RABBLE RABBLE!! 
Don't forget the LADDLE!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Will any of you NOT come if its on Lake Fenton. Id hate to ditch "The Gem" lol.. One of these times its gonna produce!

Plus i use all of you as guinea pigs to find me a good spot.. :cwm27::cwm27::cwm27:

Shane


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Well I, for one, will not miss it because of it being on LF. But, I will say that I grew up on LF, and spent the better part of my youth fishing that lake, and I don't think that it will be producing any time soon. The only hope for that lake is to make it a catch & release lake, then put the officers out there enough to enforce it. But, that doesn't mean we can't drown some bait!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

At least we will save money on bait. One spike will last all day.:lol:


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

what about ponemah or mott lake?? they both produce walleyes in the summer....

lake nepassing in lapeer is shallow and prob one of the 1st to ice up, i have had a little luck walley fishing out there.....

heron lake supposidly has beed stocked with pike in 2004 and 2005, and walleye in 2002 and 2004.....


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm in no matter what Shane! If chuckwagon spent his youth on there he must know a secret or two about that lake. You don't have to tell me, I'll just be trailing you around the lake! Joe and Brian, I'll bring some more BEAN BOMBS!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

No beans this year. I still take cover every time I see a Bush's commercial!:tdo12:


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Heck, all of my secrets are years old. But if it is held out there, you can bet I'll be visiting some of my old hot-spots....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

How about the Sag. River for Walleyes. That is if there is enough ice. I'll still vote for Fenton lake.


----------

